# MAC Japan



## neotrad (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.jp/store_popup.tmpl
http://www.maccosmetics.co.jp/store_popup2.tmpl

They carry MAC PRO products and sometimes, exclusive LE products. 
And if you bring in 10(I believe) empties that were bought in JAPAN, they'll let you pick 1 LIPGLASS as B2M. Not lipstick. I prefer lipsticks for B2M though.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 27, 2007)

*MAC Japan - prices?*

Didn't want to start another thread so I'm posting here.  Does anyone know what prices are in Japan, specifically for a

pre-made quad
pigment jar
eye shadow
lipstick
lipglass
foundation

Anything else would be a bonus, but definitely those products!

Also, besides Lightful, are there any other products which are particular to the Asian market (or not sold in North America/Europe) and sold in Japan?   Thanks very very much!


----------



## Risser (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC Japan - prices?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Didn't want to start another thread so I'm posting here.  Does anyone know what prices are in Japan, specifically for a

pre-made quad
pigment jar
eye shadow
lipstick
lipglass
foundation

Anything else would be a bonus, but definitely those products!

Also, besides Lightful, are there any other products which are particular to the Asian market (or not sold in North America/Europe) and sold in Japan?   Thanks very very much!_

 
pre-made quad 4,725Yen
pigment jar 3,780Yen
eye shadow 2,415Yen
lipstick 2,940Yen
lipglass 2,205Yen
foundation 4,410Yen (minerarize satinfinish 4,725Yen)
msf 3,885Yen
blush 3,150Yen
beauty powder 3,360Yen

I'm disappointed that I'm unable to buy completed MAC Pro stuffs from MAC Taiwan, besides limited collections for Asia. for e.g, I got mixing medium from overseas ebay.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Not so important, but nice to look at.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_http://www.maccosmetics.co.jp/store_popup.tmpl
http://www.maccosmetics.co.jp/store_popup2.tmpl

They carry MAC PRO products and sometimes, exclusive LE products. 
And if you bring in 10(I believe) empties that were bought in JAPAN, they'll let you pick 1 LIPGLASS as B2M. Not lipstick. I prefer lipsticks for B2M though. 




_

 
10 empties?! I thought 6?


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 8, 2007)

I've got a few questions as well, and since this thread is here I might as well use it. 
I'm doing a school project on MAC marketing in Japan, and really, any info anyone can give me would be fantastic. 
Specifcally I was wondering, 
Do MAC stores look the same in japan? 
What are some of the BIGGEST differences between MAC in the US and MAC in Japan
What are some Asia exclusives (other than lightful) that have been released? 
Anything anyone knows about MAC in japan that sets is apart from MAC in the US would be so helpful. 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## ambidextrous (May 11, 2007)

I was in te the Pro store on Omotesando last summer, the interior is the same as other mac stores (but I usually live in Europe, I've never seen US MAC), well they didn't have what I was looking for, Studio Fix Pastels in Shivering White (no Studio Fix pastels at all)


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

The store in Japan looks exactly as it does in the states. You can get Studio Perfect fondations and Hyper Real presspowder.

I loved the lightful fondations.

US stores tend to have a bit more colors than Japan.


----------



## neotrad (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 

 
_I've got a few questions as well, and since this thread is here I might as well use it. 
I'm doing a school project on MAC marketing in Japan, and really, any info anyone can give me would be fantastic. 
Specifcally I was wondering, 
Do MAC stores look the same in japan? 
What are some of the BIGGEST differences between MAC in the US and MAC in Japan
What are some Asia exclusives (other than lightful) that have been released? 
Anything anyone knows about MAC in japan that sets is apart from MAC in the US would be so helpful. 
Thank you everyone!_

 
I apologize if my response was too late...(I hadn't been on Specktra for a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


They(customers) say that many(not all) MAC M.A.'s in Japan aren't as friendly as the ones in the US. Also, I believe that MAC Japan doesn't allow the M.A's to show any of their tattoos while at work if they have any. And I've heard that you must have a degree of Beauty School to apply for MAC. 

Product wise, there are some of the discontinued products in the US, that are still made and sold in Japan, for example, Peachstock l/s, some eyeshadows, etc.


----------



## fattycat (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi , can you help me with these problems ? Are MAC products in Japan the same with these in US ?
In Japan , they have different kinds of found (or powder , maybe) that are called Lightful & Perfect , right ??
And if it's possible,  can you take a picture of them , Pls


----------



## ILL-BITCCCH (Jan 20, 2008)

*Dresscamp × Mac？？？*

*DRESSCAMP × MAC RELEASE DATE IS April '08* (japan)
*DRESSCAMP *is fashion label!!!
Has Anyone Heard Anything About This?
Product Photos!!


----------



## breechan (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_Hi , can you help me with these problems ? Are MAC products in Japan the same with these in US ?
In Japan , they have different kinds of found (or powder , maybe) that are called Lightful & Perfect , right ??
And if it's possible,  can you take a picture of them , Pls_

 
You can see all the foundations here MAC Cosmetics | ƒtƒ@ƒ“ƒf[ƒVƒ‡ƒ“

Most of the stuff is identical to the Canadian products (which are pretty much identical to the US stuff). 

HTH


----------



## iammoggy (Jan 22, 2008)

Dose anyone know the release date of N collection in Japan?
thx very much


----------



## breechan (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know any release dates.

Does anyone know if the Omotesando store sells 15 eyeshadow empty palettes? Good grief they are hard to track down!


----------



## banjobama (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_
They(customers) say that many(not all) MAC M.A.'s in Japan aren't as friendly as the ones in the US. Also, I believe that MAC Japan doesn't allow the M.A's to show any of their tattoos while at work if they have any._

 
You can't show a tattoo at really any job in Japan, because the people in Japan that are heavily tattooed are involved with the Japanese mafia.

People with tattoos can't go into most water parks or spas either.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,
I'm going to Tokyo in August, could someone please update me with the prices?
I've never been at a Pro store before  so what item I must definetely check out that are not available in counters or normal shops?

Thank you!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 5, 2009)

im going to the mac counter in tachikawa soon but im curious with the yen rate, maybe i should just wait till i go back home to new york to buy stuff. a lipstick in japan is 2,940 yen... oouchhhhhhhhhh! if im not wrong thats more or less to $30.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_You can't show a tattoo at really any job in Japan, because the people in Japan that are heavily tattooed are involved with the Japanese mafia.

People with tattoos can't go into most water parks or spas either._

 
That is true.  Tattoos - Yakuza - taboo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also heard bad things about MUA at Japanese MAC stores that they are rude and not helpful at all.  I hope it's not true.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 7, 2012)

gachapin_luv said:


> I also heard bad things about MUA at Japanese MAC stores that they are rude and not helpful at all. I hope it's not true.



 	The MAC MAs in Umeda and Shinsaibashi were always helpful while I was living in Japan.


----------



## hebeyl (Jun 25, 2012)

MAC stores that they are rude and not helpful at all...


----------

